# New Air Ambulances for the Saudi Red Crescent



## WTEngel (Dec 11, 2009)

A contact of mine sent me these photos from the Saudi Red Crescent Authority. They are just two of the new fleet that SRCA is ordering. I am set to deploy in a few weeks, and these will be my new office!


----------



## nomofica (Dec 11, 2009)

Not too shabby!


----------



## firetender (Dec 12, 2009)

Right after me and my crew got a brand new ambulance we displayed at a local health fair. A kid came up and oogled the rig. My partner said, "No matter how big a Christmas you have in your life, kiddo, you'll NEVER get a Christmas gift as cool as this!"

Safe journey, my friend and blessings.


----------



## muzlblast (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow, those look familiar.

Make sure you get in touch as soon as you get there and have a safe trip.

Looking forward to ridng one of those bad boys with ya soon!

Good luck.


----------



## WTEngel (Dec 13, 2009)

how much do you weigh muzlblast? They are wanting 220 WITH gear! Looks like that crate of twinkies I was planning on bringing is going to be staying home!


----------

